# I've got Spyware and I'm proud of it!



## icemanjc (Aug 19, 2007)

As I was searching for a reverse phone lookup widget that would provide free info, I stumbled across this.
I love these things.....


"You PC is still infected with Spy-Ware!" I love there grammar.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 20, 2007)

Ha. Great coders too, you'd think those ads would be way more effective on the things running Windows.
And I wonder what "removals" this anti-spyware they add will do. I'd bet it actually adds something or leaves ports open instead...


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 20, 2007)

icemanjc said:


> "You PC is still infected with Spy-Ware!" I love there grammar.



It's "their" grammar, not "there" grammar.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 20, 2007)

LOL...gotta love it.


----------



## Qion (Aug 20, 2007)

Anybody know how to open a .caiijing file on a Mac??


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 20, 2007)

If I even knew what it is.


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 20, 2007)

Google is your friend!
http://www.spywareguide.com/product_show.php?id=3331
it's a joke... at least, on a Mac!


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 20, 2007)

I tried making this same thread, but with other windows users. And there all like.... "You've got to get a spyware program!!!!", "Your going to crash", "You've got to reformat your computer and backup your data", "This isn't something to joke about."


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 21, 2007)

that spy-shredder site seems to scan and throw up the same 3 bogus spyware 'reports' on any Mac that I have tried, and appears to mean nothing on a Mac. So, sorry, that site is not reporting that you actually have spyware.
Just an advert to get you to download the real spyware scanner, which won't launch on your Mac, my friend!


----------



## fryke (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes, but I think that was clear from the beginning, to anyone reading this thread, DeltaMac.


----------

